# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 1er mois.

## von_yaourt

Voilà désormais un mois que la ligue de Blood Bowl 2 a été lancée sur le forum, avec un nombre de joueurs sans précédent (48) et une division de vétérans qui ferait honte au ministère des anciens combattants du Luxembourg. Et pour l'instant, tout se passe bien. Un peu trop bien même, puisque personne ne semble décider à faire d'actions d'éclat ou se mettre à faire un jeu de passe avec les nains. Du coup ce début de saison manque un peu de sel : hormis la malchance chronique de certains coachs, rien ne semble entacher une routine raisonnable où même les cimetières se remplissent selon les statistiques. Heureusement que les vétérans sont là pour rabaisser le niveau...

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------


## Seymos

Merci de me porter la poisse, j'ai plus gagné depuis cette news...

----------


## CHbox

Je suis également d'accord avec ce que Drag a dit sur le topic, le coach du mois c'est Hely, nouveau venu parmi nous et quasiment invaincu avec des EN qui ne sont pourtant pas l'équipe la plus simple à jouer au départ (alors que Seymos joue Nain, quel sac). Seymos dans notre groupe est d'ailleurs au coude à coude avec Zwane depuis le départ il est donc loin de se démarquer  ::trollface::  Bon c'est sûr il a du background et mérite le petit mot car il est double champion, mais j'espère que le prochain résumé sera un peu plus renseigné, Yaourt là j'ai la sensation que tu n'as pas eu trop le temps de bien suivre les 4 groupes  ::sad::  (pas évident ceci dit, moi-même je ne suis que partiellement les autres groupes).

----------


## von_yaourt

Euh... Tu crois que les résumés sont destinés aux gens qui participent à la saison ? Si j'étais là à résumer la saison façon "bravo, machin a marqué 12 TD en 3 matchs", ça serait bien chiant à lire.  :^_^: 

Pour l'instant il ne s'est rien passé de spécial ou de particulièrement intéressant dans la saison. C'est pas (uniquement) ma faute.  ::P:

----------


## Seymos

> Euh... Tu crois que les résumés sont destinés aux gens qui participent à la saison ? Si j'étais là à résumer la saison façon "bravo, machin a marqué 12 TD en 3 matchs", ça serait bien chiant à lire. 
> 
> Pour l'instant il ne s'est rien passé de spécial ou de particulièrement intéressant dans la saison. C'est pas (uniquement) ma faute.


Jamais contents les gens :P. Y a pas une équipe qui est ravagée par contre, avec du style seulement 6 ou 7 joueurs réguliers ? Parce que chapeau au coach qui s'accroche !

----------


## von_yaourt

Si, y a celle d'Ushak. Le pauvre a la malmoule des vétérans.  :Emo:

----------


## Seymos

> Si, y a celle d'Ushak. Le pauvre a la malmoule des vétérans.


Le karma  ::trollface::

----------


## CHbox

Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dis Yaourt on est d'accord que mes résumé ne sont pas intéressants pour les externes, mais là tu cites une action de toi, Seymos en coach du mois malgré la supériorité remarquée de Hely, et tu conclues en disant que tu ne veux pas faire de point sur le classement (pas primordial pour les externes on est d'accord donc j'imagine que c'est pour la blague), de mon point de vue ça donne l'impression que tu cherches la facilité car tu ne parles d'aucun nouveau, pourtant Ushak et son équipe ravagée par exemple ça me semble quelque chose d'assez intéressant, dans mon groupe Rub1B a perdu 2 guerriers du Chaos en un seul match (d'un point de vue macro c'est le seul truc un peu fou que s'est produit), et je n'ai pas l'impression que tu te sois renseigné envers les autres commi pour justement collecter quelques anecdotes. C'est bien tu le fais seul, mais là ça se résume à un paragraphe private joke sur Seymos et un paragraphe sur les malheurs de ton équipe, ce n'est pas très intéressant pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas non plus, je pense qu'il serait plus simple pour toi et intéressant pour tous d'essayer justement de faire collaborer au moins une personne de chaque groupe pour collecter des infos.

Edit : Ok concernant Hely, le résumé date vraisemblablement de la journée 4 je peux donc mieux comprendre, Seymos était encore effectivement invaincu.

----------


## von_yaourt

Alors, j'allais te répondre point par point mais en fait pas besoin, je te répondrai simplement :

C'est bien pour ça que ce n'est pas toi qui as été engagé pour faire les news.  ::trollface::

----------


## Seymos

Non et puis Hely ne sort pas du lol finalement. Tous les 1ers de groupe sont à 13 points, y compris groupe 2 où on est ex-aequo.

----------


## Stelteck

Vive le commissaire !! Par ici les TDs gratuit et quand est ce qu'on peut relancer une autre équipe la mienne est à l'hopital  ::'(:

----------


## Seymos

Bon, petit point parce que ce matin je me faisais chier, et parce que yaourt a rien demandé, mais comme je suis un bon mec.

En D1, la journée 8 est lancée, GFB est toujours en tête avec ses Skavens cheatés à 18 points (6 victoires une défaite), à bonne distance des équipes d'Hommes-lézards de Lawthrall (14 points) et benricard (13 points). On note les attaques impressionnantes de GFB et surtout Lawthrall, avec 15 et 17 TD marqués !

Les vétérans yaourt et pedro sont en train de sucrer les fraises, alors que Roolf est en embuscade.




En D2, mes Nains sont en tête, avec un jeu purement défensif (j'attends toujours un coureur avec 7 de mouvement...) et seulement 4 TD encaissés.  Mais ça paye avec 5 victoires, 1 nul et 1 défaite, pour 16 points. Irvinou et ses humains s'emparent de la 2e place grâce à son attaque qui lui a permis de marquer à 14 reprises, la meilleure de la division. Zwane est ex-aequo, avec un jeu plus défensif et seulement 4 TD encaissés pour ses bretonniens. Les deux sont à 14 points. CHBox est en embuscade avec 13 points.




En D3, Ungoliant et ses chaos passent devant les Elfes Noirs d'Hely qui a cependant un match en retard. Dans ce groupe, prime à la défense, avec des attaques faméliques toutes en-dessous de 10 TD (le leader n'en a marqué que 7), mais 4 défenses à moins de 3 TD encaissés ! On note surtout la performance du pauvre Lhoose, qui aligne 6 défaites d'affilée, série en cours, avec ses Orcs !




Enfin, en D4, dragou survole le championnat avec ses chaos qui vont certainement être un des épouvantails de la saison 2. 16 points, 13 TD marqués, 4 encaissés, pour 5 victoires, 1 nul et 1 défaite contre les Hommes-lézards de MightyLoutre. A la deuxième place, on retrouve les Orcs de Kanard, avec un goalaverage de 0, et 9 TD marqués pour 9 encaissés ! Les elfes noirs de Trollbenton et les hauts-elfes de Kardagum se partagne la 3e places avec 12 points, avantage à Trollbenton grâce à sa meilleure attaque !



Au final, pas mal de surprises dans toutes les divisions, et on retrouve en tête du Skaven, du Chaos et des Hommes-lézards, sauf en D2 où les Nains et les humains/bretonniens se tirent la bourre !

Bonnes vacances à tous !

----------

